# A Couple of Audio Questions For the Audio Masters.!



## 95'BlackP-Finder (Nov 24, 2005)

Okay, hello there forum...I just have a couple of questions for the audio techs on here...Okay, heres my set up, Sony deck, 208 Watt Maxx, Sony 5X7's in my rear of my Pathfinder....Factory fronts disconnected because they are blown and sound terrible..Two 12'' Sony 300 Watt RMS 1100 Peak power subs runned off an Alpine monoblock 450..My bass is drowning out my speakers...Could i hook up a small amp to up the power to the 5X7's and 6.5's I'm getting ready to put in the front, or would the amp blow the Sony's?..Also, Another question, I have my subs wired or (bridged) as they like to call it so i have a 2 OHM load on my amp, but when wired this way versus the (series) 8 OHM load, it drains my power when the subs hit....At red lights, my RPM's drop and headlights dim....Could someone explain to me why, and whats the possible fixes...??...Thanks for everything....


I'm thinking of hooking up two more speakers in the back interior plastic rear hatch cover, i'm thinking of drilling and customizing it to look really cool, but whats going to be my procedure for hooking up and additional tewo more possibly 6'' speakers?.. Thanx..Peace


----------



## car_audio88 (May 3, 2006)

im no master but if you dont mind ill reply.
first i think if you hook up even a small watage amp to power speakers wouldnt they blow? and the problem with the dimming lights is just because your sucking toooo much power you need to buy some sort of external power source other than your battery like a capcitor or whats really cool is a battery and altenator setup just for audio http://caraudiomag.com/technical/0206cae_dual_alternator/ any way i hope i helped a bit if not ... well sorry


----------



## 95'BlackP-Finder (Nov 24, 2005)

Hey, Thanks, noo..your infor was really helpful....I was tol to beef up my altenator...maybe i'll have to do that..Peace Out.!


----------



## dons18w (May 24, 2006)

get the digital cap it will help with the power drain, turn your bass level to 0 or -1 and get some high end mids and tweeters send as little power to the subs as possible it sounds crazy but it will give u a much better listening exp.


----------



## car_audio88 (May 3, 2006)

glad i could be of help


----------



## 95'BlackP-Finder (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanx guys....Where can i get a digital cap at a good price.??..


----------



## car_audio88 (May 3, 2006)

local audio store could order you one just ask them


----------



## myendsbeginning (Jun 8, 2006)

no need for a new altornator, just a power capacitor, you need one farad for every 1000 watts (max power), i have a 1600 watt amp and a 600 watt amp, so i have a 3 farad capacitor, they arnt too expensive- ebay is a good alternative to a audio shop. and as far as your 5x7's or whatever they are, i wouldnt suggest running an amp to them, because you already have an amp behind your head unit in your path finder. im not too sure how powerful it is, but i would immagine around 50 watts to each speaker. but i have a question myself, how do you replace the speakers in the back, i cant seem to figgure out how to get them out without muscling it, i also am trying to find a grommet (hole through the fire wall) to send my power cable through from my battery to my amps... thx! (by the way i have a 93 p.f.)


----------



## 95'BlackP-Finder (Nov 24, 2005)

If it's like my 95' the grill guards just pop off..I think i used a flat screwdriver....I ended up drilling my own hole..Couldn't really find a grommet, So i just drilled my own, whats a tiny hole stuffed with a wire gonna hurt anyways...Thats what i said..It's cleaner too, i think, because you can run it where you want.Peace


----------

